# Lighting suggestions for planted tank



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm intending on creating a new planted tank, it's rimless 24"lx16"dx16"h. I'm intending on planting it largely with moss, it will have CO2 running as well as fertilizer.

I'm curious about the light choices. I'm really leaning towards LED, (Finnex Ray II specifically), but if people have other suggestions for med-high light I'd love to hear specific ideas (and potentially where to get it!).

Thanks for any and all ideas given.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I got the sunblaster T5HO from http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com for $30 (am on a limited budget), and it made a world of difference. I have a 24" 24W and two CFL (white 6500K 15W and reddish 2700K 11W) on my 35 gallon tank for now.

Guess it all depends on your budget roughly, and the look you're trying to achieve. If you posted more details about that, you'd get more concise suggestions, I suppose.

Al.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Budget wise I'd prefer to keep it under $200 unless there's a really good reason to go beyond that.

I'd rather spend more upfront for a better system long run (which I sort of think is the LED thing?)

I've just looked at http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-planted-tank/ for lights and both these SEEM to be exactly what I'm after...


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Finnex Ray II is pretty good. Lot of people seems to like that fixture at planted tank. Don't you think it will be lot of light for just mosses?


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, it would be but I know my wife intends for things other than moss. Some sort of carpet will almost certainly be inevitable


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I still think finnex ray II work. If not, look into catalina T5 light fixtures.

Disclaimer: I am a noob at planted tank


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

If you want to go really budgetwise, get a hanging light fixture and use a cfl with 6700k. Looks great and works!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Go for a 2x18W T5HO. It's what I got for my 20 gal and it was only 65$ at AI


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are growing mosses, it doesn't really matter, and high output fixtures are a waste of money and may be too bright. As well, mosses grow quite well without CO2 or ferts.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I know the mosses will grow with the lower light fixtures, I'm more concerned about the fact I'm confident we'll end up growing some sort of carpet as well, be it UG or dwarf baby tears or...


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

i got this light about a month ago and I am really pleased with its performance:

http://www.marineland.com/Products/...led-aquarium-lighting-for-aquatic-plants.aspx


----------

